# Q&A On New Forum Software Here



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Am I the only person who's lost the inbox?

Rob


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Where did you leave it last?

Have you checked down the back of the sofa?

( Try the drop down menu at the top right of your screen on your profile thingy)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Where did you leave it last?
> 
> Have you checked down the back of the sofa?


Normally when I loose something it's because Mrs Toshi has "tidied up"

:huh:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Bootsy said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Bootsy said:
> ...


It only appears on the main forums page, once you've moved to a specific forum or thread it doesn't appear. HTH.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, discovered I am in LoF. Version but can't work out how to get out of it!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This is my view of the top right of my screen Bootsy, are you not seeing anything similar?










Looks like the 'view new content' option is on every page now, well done Roy  .

Cheers,

Gary

Oops just noticed you've found out why.


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> This is my view of the top right of my screen Bootsy, are you not seeing anything similar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully I can work out a way of getting out of the low fi version as it's almost unusable and so lacking in function it's untrue! Maybe so ebody else will be able to work it out if not. Thanks


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mutley said:


> I can't seem to insert images in a post :crybaby:
> 
> or preview a post :blink:
> 
> Any ideas


I,m the same dont seem to be able to download images any idea,s. :mellow:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

feenix said:


> Thanks Roy, its looking good.
> 
> Now to Roy and anyone else, how do I only view the catch-up posts? I can find new content without any problems, but I can't find anyway to jump to the latest 'unread' post in that thread. Anyone else seen how to do it?


click on the







icon


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

pg tips said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Roy, its looking good.
> ...


I tried that Paul, it simply dumps you at the last post. I've just altered my settings to display content search result as a list rather than as a forum and that seems to be working by simply clicking the title now.

Thanks

John


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

hotmog said:


> Testing, testing...
> 
> I seem to be able to insert images OK, and preview the post. Are you not seeing the toolbar at the top with the image icon, or the Preview Post button next to the Add Reply button at the bottom?


Got the insert image icon but when I click on it I just get a white box with a light blue border which I can't paste anything into :no:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Testing 1 2 3...from my Palm Pre

"Preview Post" gives me an error.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Testing 1 2 3...from my Palm Pre
> 
> "Preview Post" gives me an error.


Same here, I can't upload image files even if they comply with the 100kb rule.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Sparky said:


> Ok, just tried to upload a profile pic (the one that would display in the top right and it says to contact and administrator as it couldn't do it
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark


I seem to have the same issue. :huh: It's certainly bright now, that's not something I say very often. B)

Later,

William


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok try the preview without an image. Just get a blank page, odd


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Any joy with tips to get out of the low fi version? It's painful! Thanks!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Do we still have a new posts button?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

salmonia said:


> this new forum is like chewing on tough meat for me......;(


+1

....sure hope that after some "tuning", we can make better use of the real estate. This version requires much more scrolling. 

Preview works for me


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bootsy said:


> I tend to view the web at home via mobile browsers so I think I'll have to say good bye!


Hang in there Bootsy...there must surely be a way to force the board into the Hi-Fi version...probably via a URL parameter...rather than let the software decide. Time for some investigation...


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to view the web at home via mobile browsers so I think I'll have to say good bye!
> ...


I'm having a good look around but failing to find anything yet. eBay does the same but gives you a link in the lowfi version to switch. As you say, maybe a URL. Trying to look at the Invision site but can't seem to find anything.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bootsy said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Bootsy said:
> ...


Does this thread help? A few suggestion in there....


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Barryboy said:


> Am I the only person who's lost the inbox?
> 
> Rob


 No, I have also lost the inbox.

David


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

djgg said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only person who's lost the inbox?
> ...


Check out the very top-right of the page there should be your user name and a drop-down menu


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

To access it you have to left click on your profile name, it's the one that's in the top right hand corner, a dialog box then appears


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Parabola said:


> Do we still have a new posts button?


"View new content" just below your user name 

and I miss the  smilie :bored:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Parabola said:


> Do we still have a new posts button?


Top right "view new content"


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Like the forum but I'm also getting the image problem where if I click the image icon I get a thin long pale blue box that does not allow me to paste anything into. If I add the







tags manually the pic shows up fine.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Can't change my signature - any ideas?

Just get this message:

[#10211] You may only use up to lines of text in your signature.

:sadwalk:

Otherwise, it's all good here at Langtoft Towers

...oops perhaps not :blink: previewing this message just gets a blank page


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure if other members have been experiencing strange things especially with the formatting and speed, I was using IE6 (works laptop) but have now switched over to firefox and it's so much better :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bootsy said:


> I've consulted Apple and it seems as though this version of the forum detects you're using a
> 
> mobile browser (although on a broadband connection) and defaults to a low fi version. There seems no way to toggle out of it which is a great shame as the low fi version is awful. No inbox or messaging, avatars, search etc etc and an awful layout. I tend to view the web at home via mobile browsers so I think I'll have to say good bye!


I have sorted this now and the Iphone now loads the full forum.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Did you spot my "signature" & preview issue Roy?

Using Firefox but I've just tried IE8 and it's the same


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Forum's gone weird on me  ...showing threads as a list of links. Anyone else experiencing this? Btw, using Safari on a Mac. Will try Firefox to see if it's happening in that too. Stand by.

... no, working normally in Firefox - so it's gone weird in Safari only.

Plus, I have lost the 'view new content' button on this page (perhaps related to the above issue).

.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Alas said:


> Like the forum but I'm also getting the image problem where if I click the image icon I get a thin long pale blue box that does not allow me to paste anything into. If I add the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alasdair, that is the same problem I'm having but being a bit of a thick brummie not sure if I follow how how you get round it, could you (or someone else) explain in words of one syllable how I get round this 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

squareleg said:


> Forum's gone weird on me  ...showing threads as a list of links. Anyone else experiencing this? Btw, using Safari on a Mac. Will try Firefox to see if it's happening in that too. Stand by.
> 
> ... no, working normally in Firefox - so it's gone weird in Safari only.
> 
> Plus, I have lost the 'view new content' button on this page (perhaps related to the above issue).


Same for me using Safari on a Mac. A lot of the functionality seems to have disappeared over night including the scratch head emoticon, indeed all of them. Was working fine last night through, very strange!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Roy said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > I've consulted Apple and it seems as though this version of the forum detects you're using a
> ...


many thanks, indeed it doesoad the full version and looks great!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > Forum's gone weird on me  ...showing threads as a list of links. Anyone else experiencing this? Btw, using Safari on a Mac. Will try Firefox to see if it's happening in that too. Stand by.
> ...


safari should be ok now, please advise.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

safari should be ok now, please advise.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Roy said:


> [safari should be ok now, please advise.


Yep looking mighty fine again now on Safari Roy, thanks 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > [safari should be ok now, please advise.
> ...


ditto on Safari 4.0.2 down under - lookin' good!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mutley said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Like the forum but I'm also getting the image problem where if I click the image icon I get a thin long pale blue box that does not allow me to paste anything into. If I add the
> ...


Andrew if you download firefox 3.5 browser you should be able to continue as normal


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Alas said:
> ...


Lets give that ago

It works

Thanks mate

edit : bugger, still no pics


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

try again










That's better


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mutley said:


> try again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch Andrew and well done on the post


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Working fine in Safari now - thanks, Roy. 

On another subject - after all, this is turning into a bit of a troubleshooting / beta testing kind of thread - are other people getting confused by the 'view new content' thing? The old software allowed you to view all threads containing recent posts IRRESPECTIVE of whether or not you had read that thread recently (it just showed you all threads containing posts since, for instance, 10.04 am). The new software, however, discriminates in this regard against threads which you have already visited. Example: I hit 'view new content' and read recent posts in the thread "It's Not Over Yet" but if I then hit the 'view new content' button, that thread is omitted from the list - presumably because the software 'knows' that I have recently read it and there has been no new content since my last visit to that thread. I can see the logic - kind of... - but in my opinion the new software lacks, at least in this regard, a nice piece of navigational functionality that was there in the old software.

Edit: Here's a perfect example. I posted the reply (above) then hit 'view new content' - but this thread was not on the list. Presumably, the software knows I have read this post, therefore it is not new to me. Once again, I can see the logic - but it's frustrating to have to navigate back to the board index, then to the General Watch forum, then finally to this thread just to see if my post has 'arrived' on the board.

Edit: I cannot bolden or italicize text using the buttons. I guess *adding html tags* works, though... yes.

.


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks OK on IE on an old iPAQ - at least no worse than any other site looks on this old thing!

BB


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

... and we seem to have reverted to the 5 minute editing window.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

squareleg said:


> ... and we seem to have reverted to the 5 minute editing window.


Just checked and it was 10 (default setting for the new board) and have changed it to 15


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

pg tips said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > ... and we seem to have reverted to the 5 minute editing window.
> ...


Thanks, Paul.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Ah... ok. If you go to the board *index*, "The Watch Forum", towards the bottom of that page (just above where it shows the number of 'active viewers') there is a blue bar containing the button, "Today's Active Content". This works much the same way that the old, "View Today's Posts" (is that what it was called?) used to work. Hth. Actually, would be nice if this button appeared on *all* pages.

And while we're on the subject of useful buttons, I miss the button that allowed us to jump to the top of the page - great if you're skimming through a three foot long list of Griff's rants and you want to bail out quickly and navigate elsewhere. 

.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

squareleg said:


> The old software allowed you to view all threads containing recent posts IRRESPECTIVE of whether or not you had read that thread recently (it just showed you all threads containing posts since, for instance, 10.04 am).


I found a setting yesterday that lets you configure this. You can choose 'new posts' or 'unread posts'. The latter gave me about 25 threads but the former gave me over 1300 threads.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Found it. Click your name on top right and then 'settings' then 'search settings' towards the bottom of the page.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like a lot of improvements, but the new format seems to run slightly slower on my admittedly less than top of the line PC.

Anyone else noticed sluggish running?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Robert said:


> Found it. Click your name on top right and then 'settings' then 'search settings' towards the bottom of the page.


I looked at that setting earlier but it only gives the option of "posts you haven't read" (which could be thousands) or "posts since your last visit" (which could be none at all!) - neither of which is "posts for the last 24 hours, whether read or unread", which is what the old one used to be. However, clicking "Today's Active Content" from the board index page does give you a very similar result to that on the old forum.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

squareleg said:


> neither of which is "posts for the last 24 hours, whether read or unread", which is what the old one used to be.


Never saw that one on the old version


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Robert said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > neither of which is "posts for the last 24 hours, whether read or unread", which is what the old one used to be.
> ...


Its TRUE, I tell you! Or... maybe it was all a dream... :lol:


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

HI All,

Like the new format Roy, although the times and dates seem a bid weird - some recent posts allocated to March and a few mins ago the time was 5 hours later than UK (this isn't an Afghan website is it?)  .

Sent a couple of PMs today, but can't find how to locate them. Any help very welcome.

Graham


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Top right corner of the page in the drop down menu of your profile. It's the "Messenger" option.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

As are your settings for your time zone etc


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> As are your settings for your time zone etc


grahams on a different planet at the mement john h34r::lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

If everybody could ask questions on the new forum set up here it will help as a reference rather than in new threads; I will transfer existing posts to here


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

JoT said:


> If everybody could ask questions on the new forum set up here it will help as a reference rather than in new threads; I will transfer existing posts to here


Do I need 50+ posts to use the messenger function?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

On the old forum when you clicked on a link it opened up a new window, handy for going backwards and forwards to do a bit of cut and paste but on this one it doesn't.

Is that something that can be changed ????


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Where did you leave it last?
> 
> Have you checked down the back of the sofa?
> 
> ( *Try the drop down menu at the top right of your screen on your profile thingy)*


Ta Tons, Smartarse :lol: You've answered my PM query posting below.(I hope).


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

carryondentist said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > If everybody could ask questions on the new forum set up here it will help as a reference rather than in new threads; I will transfer existing posts to here
> ...


yes......yes you do.....yes indeed


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> carryondentist said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I'll take that as a yes then


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > carryondentist said:
> ...


derrrr, yes


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Is it possible to get the quoting working correctly on posts that were made before the software update? :huh:

To see a really badly affected post, look here. 

[quoting is working correctly on all posts since the upgrade]


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

can i be a *member now:notworthy::lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh, and *Preview Post* is not working correctly some of the time. In Chrome it gives this message:

The web page at null might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> On the old forum when you clicked on a link it opened up a new window, handy for going backwards and forwards to do a bit of cut and paste but on this one it doesn't.
> 
> Is that something that can be changed ????


Sounds like an option you'll have to set in your own browser - i.e. it's a browser user setting, not a forum one. Hth.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

squareleg said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > On the old forum when you clicked on a link it opened up a new window, handy for going backwards and forwards to do a bit of cut and paste but on this one it doesn't.
> ...


Just "right click" on the link and select open link in new window


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


oh yeah! never thought of that


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

squareleg said:


> I miss the button that allowed us to jump to the top of the page - great if you're skimming through a three foot long list of Griff's rants and you want to bail out quickly and navigate elsewhere.


Can't you just hit the "home" key on your computer keyboard?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

JoT said:


> If everybody could ask questions on the new forum set up here it will help as a reference rather than in new threads; I will transfer existing posts to here


Is the 'number of vews' working? Shawn's premiership thread show 9 replies but 0 views.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Robert said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > If everybody could ask questions on the new forum set up here it will help as a reference rather than in new threads; I will transfer existing posts to here
> ...


It shows 11 replies and 61 views for me


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

No of views appears to update only periodically.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I kind of miss the "old" pinned sections in each division - there's not enough of a difference for an old F*rt like me, and I'm clicking on stuff I've read before instead of the "lead" posting of the section









Yeah< I know, shouldv'e gone to Specsavers - - - :grin: Can the coulors be changed or a division put in place like the older format?


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> Can't change my signature - any ideas?
> 
> Just get this message:
> 
> ...


Yep still same problem for me. All I did is change one character yet it come up with the same error message...

*[#10211] You may only use up to lines of text in your signature. *


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anybody having problems using Mozilla? ... other than Mac that is.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As I mentioned elsewhere I`m having difficulty editing posts as it often seems to just do a double post :taz:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

pg tips said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > I miss the button that allowed us to jump to the top of the page - great if you're skimming through a three foot long list of Griff's rants and you want to bail out quickly and navigate elsewhere.
> ...


Nope. :huh:

OK... for anyone using a laptop Mac, without a 'home' button, it's COMMAND>PAGE UP. Still would like a button, though...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As I mentioned elsewhere I`m having difficulty editing posts as it often seems to just do a double post


yes the edit function needs tweaking ..... it will take a few days to get all the quirks sorted, Roy's working hard at it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I am having a problem putting a photo in my profile. I am unable to upload an image from my computer or type in the file URL where it resides on my website. :huh: Any suggestions?

Later,

William


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Having trouble previewing posts - just get a blank page. I'm using Firefox 3.5. Any ideas?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > As I mentioned elsewhere I`m having difficulty editing posts as it often seems to just do a double post
> ...


Of that I have no doubt :notworthy:

Thanks Roy, it`ll definitely be worth it :rltb:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Think I have fixed the preview problem, please advise.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Edit too now should be fixed ?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Roy said:


> Edit too now should be fixed ?


Worked for me just now.

Good stuff Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Edit too now should be fixed ?
> ...


same here......there hidden


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Edit is fine for me......

I use the latest Firefox :blink:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ll just check the edit.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll just check the edit.


I have the same problem Shawn has with the `Save Changes` & Use Full Editor` buttons partially hidden also `Show All` doesn`t seem to do anything


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ll just check the edit.
> ...


Sorry, I just can`t seem to understand how to get it to work :no:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I`ve tried to edit each of the above but it just puts a new post each time:taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, I think it`s best if I leave this for now, I `ve got to go out anyway catch ya later guys.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok, I think it`s best if I leave this for now, I `ve got to go out anyway catch ya later guys.


Of course it is quite possible that I`m not using the facility correctly, maybe someone could run through it for me


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Roy said:


> Think I have fixed the preview problem, please advise.


Working fine now Roy. Nice work!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I think it`s best if I leave this for now, I `ve got to go out anyway catch ya later guys.
> ...


I think the Edit function is still not working properly. If I can edit this post, I'll let you know how I did it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

no edit isn't working for me on ie7 I'll try it on FF


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'll check it out now. 

Edit seems to be working ok.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I just tried an edit on another post and it worked ok, the "buttons" are half hidden though but working.

B.

and again


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

appears to works fine on firefox so must be browser issues?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

pg tips said:


> appears to works fine on firefox so must be browser issues?


I've tried Opera 9.64 and Firefox 3.5.2 and I can't edit anything. Let's try IE8.

Yep, that works. It's a "standards" thing.

Another edit: The buttons aren't hidden either, as they are in Opera and FF.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > appears to works fine on firefox so must be browser issues?
> ...


Well that's me stumped, it works perfect using firefox on my desktop but won't work at all using ie on my laptop?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

If you look at the IP Board forum, there are several posts from people with Edit problems. It seems to be very browser specific, i.e. down to minor browser versions. Some issues were fixed in version 3.0.2 (this forum software revision) and some are fixed in 3.0.3.

It's defnitely an improvement on the old forum software though. Using Opera on the old forum I couldn't even log in


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

seems to work on the wife's new laptop using ie (don't know which version) but you have to click edit twice to get it to load


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, I`ll try agian.

Edit> The edit page looks better, so here goes.

Edit2> Woo Hoo!! it works :yahoo:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok, I`ll try agian.
> 
> Edit> The edit page looks better, so here goes.
> 
> Edit2> Woo Hoo!! it works :yahoo:


im gonna try now

edit....looks like its ok now

yep........its a goer :afro:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

right I'm running ie 7 on xp and most things work but problems with edit, preview and attaching pics

I also run on the desktop mozilla firefox on win 98se (Ithink) and just downloaded ie8 on the wifes lappy which runs vista home. Both of these seem to have no problems that I can see.

so there are obviously some conflicts with some browsers and possibly some OS's?

Hopefully you can all work round it because Roy and the mods have put too much work into this to turn back now


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Reading through AOL and all seems well now.......s'pose I'll get used to it :sadwalk:

:lol:

Nah, seriously a big thanks to Roy :clap:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Has anyone seen Griff since the change?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Has anyone seen Griff since the change?


Oooops.... :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Edit test on Safari...

...seems to be working...

...fine!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Has anyone seen Griff since the change?


thought that was a women thing


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen Griff since the change?
> ...


 Male menopause


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cant post a picture in my profile???


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Umm just tried and neither can I

still my ugly mug wouldn't be worth looking at! :lol:

I'll see what I can do


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

When I click on "show all" in the emoticon panel, nothing happens. Is this an issue or is the panel's contents all that's available?

Later,

William


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Today is the first time I have tried the new site at work here......it looks like POO :crybaby: and I cannot reply to posts using quotes there appears to be no options to quote but only to "reply to ......oops and now I cannot see where I am typing as the text has gone behind the emoticons panel...aha text back now.....new line :lol:

Mind you it is probably down to my companies insistance on still using, (drum roll....wait for it) IE6 :angry: bunch of penny pinching numb skulled bottom feeding dumb arse spot picking systems types who still think we cannot be trusted with anything more than a spectrum! :lol:

Anyway, regardless of them it looks like poo on IE6 :bangin:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There is a problem with the emoticons, we have got to re assign a lot of them as the upgrade seems to have removed them.

I'm not sure yet how the show all feature is supposed to work


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> There is a problem with the emoticons, we have got to re assign a lot of them as the upgrade seems to have removed them.
> 
> I'm not sure yet how the show all feature is supposed to work


I see we`ve lost the wink again 

BTW while we`re on the subject does anyone know what this smiley is supposed to signify? :mellow:

:blink:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wink is there, you have to type wink1 inside colons now. I don't know where the  shortcut went









the other one is mellow aparently









we need to do a "what emoticons do you want" thread, could be painful for the mods! I bet the other 3 volunteer me to sort it out


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Boxbrownie said:


> Today is the first time I have tried the new site at work here......it looks like POO :crybaby: and I cannot reply to posts using quotes there appears to be no options to quote but only to "reply to ......oops and now I cannot see where I am typing as the text has gone behind the emoticons panel...aha text back now.....new line :lol:
> 
> Mind you it is probably down to my companies insistance on still using, (drum roll....wait for it) IE6 :angry: bunch of penny pinching numb skulled bottom feeding dumb arse spot picking systems types who still think we cannot be trusted with anything more than a spectrum! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, regardless of them it looks like poo on IE6 :bangin:


David IE6 does not work, I spent ages yesterday trying diffrent versions, the formatting and the speed are awfull when running IE6 & IE7


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

QUOTE (BondandBigM @ Aug 3 2009, 05:06 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>

text text text

Phil, the quote system seems to be a bit hit and miss. Quotes in more recent posts appear in nice green/blue boxes - as in the post above this one - but quotes in older posts appear like the one above (randomly selected). Is this normal? Tnx.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I like the search facility - you can specify a date range. Think in the past it was 'last 3 months' etc but I could be wrong


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Image test















[/image]


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

squareleg said:


> QUOTE (BondandBigM @ Aug 3 2009, 05:06 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
> 
> text text text
> 
> Phil, the quote system seems to be a bit hit and miss. Quotes in more recent posts appear in nice green/blue boxes - as in the post above this one - but quotes in older posts appear like the one above (randomly selected). Is this normal? Tnx.


Yeah we know about this, I think it's now solved so fingers crossed Roy has managed to correct this issue


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Cant post an image at all. I click on omage icon and I get a long clear box and a black one below it and I cant enter anything.

I cant see any edit facility at all

What's happened to avatars!!?? :bored: :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff said:


> Cant post an image at all. I click on omage icon and I get a long clear box and a black one below it and I cant enter anything.
> 
> I cant see any edit facility at all
> 
> What's happened to avatars!!?? :bored: :blink:


Griff are you running IE6 by any chance ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Just phoned Roy and sorted things out by downloading Firefox


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff said:


> Just phoned Roy and sorted things out by downloading Firefox


Great as IE6 is bleeding awful :crybaby:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

:lol:

Well unfortunately I do not think the systems geeks here would look kindly upon me trying to install FF on our network :bangin: looks like I am stuck browsing with IE6 and putting up with the short comings of format etc, although speed wise I have noticed no difference.

Still gonna sulk though :sadwalk:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Send them an email with some beer tokens and they might do it for you.

Dont ask and you dont get


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well unfortunately I do not think the systems geeks here would look kindly upon me trying to install FF on our network :bangin: looks like I am stuck browsing with IE6 and putting up with the short comings of format etc, although speed wise I have noticed no difference.
> 
> Still gonna sulk though :sadwalk:


Just do some work :bangin: :bag:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

exactly Jase what sort of employer allows you to browse the internet in works time? No wonder the country is going to pot!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE (BondandBigM @ Aug 3 2009, 05:06 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
> ...


Not yet Phil...hope Roy manages to sort this out


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

No solution for the old posts yet Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I have a solution to this, please wait .............................


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> I think I have a solution to this, please wait .............................


It maybe a few hours :lol: If it does not work then I'll try something else. I'm rebuilding all 457,320 posts and since I started it at 5:55 its only done 5000 :bored:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Is that 05.55 or 17.55? :huh:

Edit: if 17.55 then the whole job will take about 15 hours. Not bad, really.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

squareleg said:


> Is that 05.55 or 17.55? :huh:


Sorry 17:55 or 5:55 pm.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Had to stop it for now, will run it later, sorry. :blush:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Roy said:


> Had to stop it for now, will run it later, sorry. :blush:


It'll be worth it. Fingers crossed.

Sometimes when I open a thread it goes to a random place in the thread - anyone else experience this?


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

:whispers:

signatures?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...


  Wash your mouth out! :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Robert said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Had to stop it for now, will run it later, sorry. :blush:
> ...


+1



> Sometimes when I open a thread it goes to a random place in the thread - anyone else experience this?


Yes, me too.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Me too....couple of time in the past hour, hoping the next time I will wake up in the Maldives :clap:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Me too....couple of time in the past hour, hoping the next time I will wake up in the Maldives :clap:


Opportunity to post a gratuitous Maldives/RLT shot and try adding an image


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Clicking "View New Contents" sometimes results in a listing of members, not topics. :huh:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Above the list there are tabs for members or forums. Noticed that yesterday.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Noticed that too...wonder if it sends you to "Members" when/if new folks sign-up and there are no new posts to display?


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't alter my signature - software comes up with this : "Sorry, you are only allowed 0 URLs in your signature. You are only allowed 0 lines of text in your signature."

I had *no* URls in my signature and my changes resulted in *fewer* lines of text than previously! Anyone else had a problem with this? :huh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Edit test

Why when I edit in this thread do I get a couple of buttons that say Save Changes & Use Full Editor which don`t appear in the `I feel the need to ask a question` thread in the Life Style & Entertainment forum?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Maybe it`s time I just gave up & went elsewhere.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What are you trying to do that you cant do?

Im not following your problem :blink:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Maybe it`s time I just gave up & went elsewhere.


Nobody else would have you.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it`s time I just gave up & went elsewhere.
> ...


Isn't that why we are all in here? :rltb:

Stan......my favourite programme when a dot...Torchy, haven't thought about that for donkeys years! :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I remember it well David, I would have been about five when Torchy first aired on TV. Though I do remember having a torch when we lived in the "old house", that would have made me about three years old at the time.

I have to admit to having the DVD collection of Four Feather Falls too, how sad is that? 

Sorry to go OT.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Maybe it`s time I just gave up & went elsewhere.


Sorry about that, I didn`t mean it to sound as if I was giving up on the Forum, I was just having an infuriating time at work had & logged on while taking a break to relax only to find quite a few aspects of the forum including the way it looked & worked (or it transpired didn`t :taz: ) were different. It wouldn`t let me post photos or preview & on some of the sub forums I couldn`t post at all
















So what I meant was that maybe I should just give up & do something else









You didn`t seriously think you be able to get rid of me that easily









BTW Caroline says she`s become very attached to you guys & would never let me leave


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW Caroline says she`s become very attached to you guys & would never let me leave


Does she have a favourite? :naughty:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Caroline says she`s become very attached to you guys & would never let me leave
> ...


She`s only actually met & spoken to one, but she thinks he`s nice


----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Caroline says she`s become very attached to you guys & would never let me leave
> ...


Hi, guys!

How could I have a favourite? :huh: With all of you charming young men I am completely spoilt for choice!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I have fixed the signature edit problem, please advise.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


 :blush:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> I think I have fixed the signature edit problem, please advise.


Works for me.... :cheers:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Cats are nice said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


You don't have to be young to be nice :bb: B)


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Griff said:


> Cats are nice said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


but not ancient griff


----------



## Cats are nice (Feb 12, 2009)

Griff said:


> Cats are nice said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Gentleman, my definition of "old" is anyone over 100 years - so you're all young to me!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's me buggered then. :crybaby: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roy said:


> I think I have fixed the signature edit problem, please advise.


It works for me now, with Vista/IE8. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> That's me buggered then. :crybaby: :lol:


True Stan, you are really ancient :rofl2:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Roy said:


> I think I have fixed the signature edit problem, please advise.


Thanks, Roy - that's working fine now. :notworthy:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Let's see?

Yup!

Shame it's limited to 5 lines though :crybaby:

On second thoughts perhaps it's a good thing


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

For anyone having trouble editing posts if you untick the rich text format option in the settings drop-down menu under your user name (top right) you should be able to edit posts. An interim measure until Roy locates the bug causing edit problems.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> For anyone having trouble editing posts if you untick the rich text format option in the settings drop-down menu under your user name (top right) you should be able to edit posts. An interim measure until Roy locates the bug causing edit problems.


 Unfortunately that had absolutely no effect, I still can`t edit any of my posts in `Off Topic Discussions`, `Jokes` or the `Sales Forums`:no:

But as you can see I can in the Watch Forums which is weird :blink:

Not that I`m complaining, I do use them more then the others


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Where's the Electronic & Quartz Forum gone!!!!???? :mellow: :blink:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

still there for me griff

*do you see*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone having trouble editing posts if you untick the rich text format option in the settings drop-down menu under your user name (top right) you should be able to edit posts. An interim measure until Roy locates the bug causing edit problems.
> ...


Mac in the non RTF mode even if the edit button is half hidden you should still be able to click it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Thanks, John, I`ll give it a try 

It worked, yippee!! :yahoo:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Anybody else having trouble with the "RLT Watch Reviews" sub-forum?

All I get is a blank screen...tried IE & FF. :huh:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Errr! I suppose it's just me, but how do I access the PM section nowadays - it says you can from the forum, but where the hair-oil is it, anyone? :yes:

Using Mozzy Firefox.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mel said:


> Errr! I suppose it's just me, but how do I access the PM section nowadays - it says you can from the forum, but where the hair-oil is it, anyone? :yes:
> 
> Using Mozzy Firefox.


Top Right...drop down list on your name.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

In your profile Mel, top right, click 'messenger' then conversations on the left...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I have been getting quite regular errors the past couple of days stopping me accessing the forum site at all! :crybaby:

Thats all really......nothing more to be said, nada, zilch, zero.......


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bit depressing isnt it :sadwalk:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Bit depressing isnt it :sadwalk:


Cheer up Jason :yahoo: ...are we ever going to get the "Show All" working again on the Emoticons? :huh:


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

One thing I really miss from the old forum is the detail it used to show on where people were from etc (if they chose to edit their profile). I know you can click on the name and see detail but before you could see it on the post. It was interesting to see people from around the world.

Roger


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Bit depressing isnt it :sadwalk:
> ...


Is it just me or have more emoticons disappeared since yesterday :wallbash:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks all who weplied, the old buffer's found where the PM's are, just need to remember for the future - rr, what's my name again Dear?







:to_become_senile:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can anyone explain to me why the available smilies keep changing, some which were there a few days ago have now gone


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't have the option of quoting previous posts, or editting my own posts. Do I need to adjust my settings in some way?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm tonight I seem to have lost a few smileys! Wot no "LOL" or a "ROFL" :taz: aha, Taz is here


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Andy Tims said:


> Don't have the option of quoting previous posts, or editting my own posts. Do I need to adjust my settings in some way?


Andy for the quote make sure the quote is on before you post for editing there is a bug somewhere, it helps if you go to settings on the drop down menu (top right under you name) and untick the RTF mode.


----------

